# totally lost



## snotball (Aug 2, 2004)

hi. i'm quite new to this fta thing so bear with me. ok iv'e aimed the dish at galaxy 10r, and everytime i do a channel search it comes up 0 t.v, 0 audio channels. i am using a topfield tf3000f reciever. the manual that came with the unit isn't very helpfull to me. i'm pretty sure i'm getting a strong enough signal because the signal meter on the reciever is at like 99. so if anyone cares to help me it would be greatly appreciated. thanx.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm not familiar with your reciever. is there also a 'quality' indicator in addition to the signal strength?
my guess would be that you not really pointed at a satellite. the signal strength meter is not all that useful as it reflects background noise or other sats too. I have a tree in my yard that can produce a signal level of around 80.
so be sure you are on galaxy 10r and an active xponder (11719 V is on all the time) and then see if you can get a quality reading from your reciever.


----------



## snotball (Aug 2, 2004)

yes it does have a quality meter as well. i have not had any luck getting any strength on that one yet. i guess i will just try aiming the dish again and go from there. before i go i want to know do i have to have it set to active xponder 11719v before i aim the dish?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

11719 V 27687 or 11799 V 26660 are the 2 best TP's to pick up. I would suggest have it set to one of these 2 before you start aiming.

Move it 1/4 inch and then wait 2 or 3 seconds...KU Band takes a little more time to tune it in

Good luck


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Tony's right, forget about signal strength and worry only about quality, when you move the dish wait 2 seconds before you move it again as it can take a moment for the signal to kick in, good luck.


----------

